
Apple Mac Pro is now available to buy - redm
https://www.apple.com/mac-pro/
======
uptown
$57,545.00 with every currently available hardware option.

EDIT: Now $59,945.00 with the added options.

~~~
redm
I was just looking at that. Don't forget the displays!

~~~
uptown
That includes one Pro Display XDR. Of course, we'll really need at least 6 of
those.

------
redm
Reviews are already up:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOPswcaSsu8&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOPswcaSsu8&feature=youtu.be)

------
jasoneckert
If the price was much lower (similar to the 2013 Mac Pro for the base model),
and the case didn't look like 80s Art Deco threw up over a bathroom magazine
rack, I'd probably get one.

~~~
cdolan
This will probably come across as dismissive, but you're not their target
audience then?

Seems this is for super high end specialized setups (not just your average
Xcode usage), with companies/people who can afford a $50k workstation to
improve the productivity of their $500k employee(s)

------
rasz
>ultimate in CPU performance...28 cores, 64 PCI Express lanes

Did they mean to launch pre November 25/3970x?

------
m463
$400 for wheels. sigh.

